#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-30
<ux2> Elko
<craigbrash> morning all :)
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> hmm...
<craigbrash> nobody talking
<Cryterion> peacefull
<Kilos> hi craigbrash Cryterion
<Kilos> i need help please
<craigbrash> whats needed
<Kilos> i forgot whe doing a wiki testimonila how to end with my name
<craigbrash> I will see if i can find out
<Kilos> cant remember if it was $email addy$
<Kilos> was just soe symbal to enter before and after
<Kilos> my head getting too old
<Kilos> i gotta go eat
<Kilos> wbb
<Kilos> oh inetpro and superfly will know
<craigbrash> Note: If you have anything nice to say about this person, please do add it below along with @ SIG @ (no spaces). The @ SIG @ command will sign your name and date/time it after you "Save Changes".
<superfly> ohi
<Kilos> ty craigbrash
<craigbrash> u welcome
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-01
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<craigbrash> more meneer hoe gaan dit?
<Kilos> goed dankie enself meneer
<craigbrash> baie goed ook danke
<Kilos> mooi man
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-02
<elacheche_anis> Hey!
<h0912> hi everyone
<elacheche> Morning!
<craigbrash> hello elacheche  and h0912
<elacheche> wassup!
<craigbrash> no electricity 16 hrs and counting
<elacheche> oups
<elacheche> Za?
<craigbrash> Zimbabwe
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<elacheche> Hey Kilos !
<Kilos> hi elacheche
<craigbrash> hi Kilos
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<Kilos> ai! netsplits
<elacheche> x)
<inetpro> elacheche: yay! Looks like the satellite is back online again
<elacheche> hahahaj :D
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-03
<Kilos> hello africa
<Kilos> ohi AtJack you here as well
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> hi pieter2627
<Kilos> and elacheche elachecheBedis
<Kilos> listen to my child http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=701955&songID=12729994&showPlayer=true
<pieter2627> hallo Kilos
<elacheche> Morning folks
<Bilel_mk> Hey Everyone !
<Kilos> hi Bilel_mk
<Bilel_mk> Kilos, hey how are you ??
<Kilos> well ty and you?
<Bilel_mk> good ! :)
<Kilos> :)
<Kilos> elacheche you awake
<Kilos> tunisians like sleeping lots
<Bilel_mk> Kilos, hhhhhhhhhh....... yes that's true
<elacheche> Kilos, I work :p
<Kilos> hahahaha hi there elacheche are yyou well lad?
<Kilos> did you listen to my daughter sing hey
<Kilos> hmm...
<elacheche> Yep Kilos and I liked it.. Have no idea why I forget to write that
<Kilos> spread the word please the more peeps that listen moves her up in the ratings
<Kilos> she is currently in 4th place
<Kilos> http://www.soundclick.com/genres/default.cfm?genre=Country
<Kilos> Bilel_mk go listen http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=701955&songID=12729994&showPlayer=true
<Bilel_mk> okya ;)
<Kilos> hi Na3iL tunisia is waking up
<Kilos> your app is tonight hey
<Na3iL> hiya Kilos yep :D am ready for it
<elacheche> Kilos, we have a board tonight, to discuss Na3iL's application
<Kilos> good luck lad but should be a walk in the park
<Kilos> ill be there elacheche
<Kilos> if im asleep ping me
<elacheche> Kilos, can you send a mail to remind the guys!
<Kilos> easier to ping them in rmb i think
<Kilos> ill see if i still have the lists address and mail as well
<Kilos> is time in ct or otc
<Kilos> im forgetting lots these days
<Kilos> utc
<Kilos> or uct
<Na3iL> It is UTC Kilos
<Kilos> ty
<Na3iL> yw :D
<Kilos> elacheche mail sent
<elacheche> thx
<Bilel_mk> Kilos, http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=701955&songID=12729994&showPlayer=true   i like it :) good song
<Kilos> thats my daughter
<Bilel_mk> really ?
<Kilos> yes
<Bilel_mk> perfect !
<elacheche> Kilos, when you'll go to Australia?
<Kilos> just waiting for visa to be approved
<elacheche> Good :) Notify me before you go :)
<Kilos> i will and lappy going with so ill e online
<Kilos> be
<Bilel_mk> na3il 3andek cnx
<Bilel_mk> ?
<elacheche> good Kilos
<elacheche> Bilel_mk, in English please so everyone can understand you :)
<Kilos> lol
<Bilel_mk> sorry ;)
<elacheche_anis> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-04
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<craigbrash> hi Kilos
<Kilos> my baby hit the top http://www.soundclick.com/genres/default.cfm?genre=Country
<Kilos> hi there craig
<Kilos> oh my forgot tab
<craigbrash> Congrats to your baby :)
<Kilos> ty craigbrash
 * QA wbb in a jiffy
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-05
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> tunisia playing za soccer now
<Kilos> im sure that team doesnt live on dates and camel milk
#ubuntu-africa 2015-12-06
<Kilos> afternoon africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-05
<judouka> ping nzoueidi
<judouka> hi everyone
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-06
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<CraigZim> Hello Kilos
<Kilos> hows things CraigZim
<CraigZim> slow
<CraigZim> Hows SA
<Kilos> getting worse daily
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-09
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<zipper> Kilos: Hello
<Kilos> hows things nzoueidi
<Kilos> and elacheche doesnt even greet anymore
<nzoueidi> \o/ Kilos I missed you a lot
<nzoueidi> how are you :D
<Kilos> im ok ty nzoueidi
<Kilos> need to go for 2 heart bypass ops still though
<Kilos> the pulmonary arteries into right side of heart are 90% blocked
<Kilos> so im kinda choked atm
<nzoueidi> No, I am optimistic, everything will pass okay
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> just the time is a pain and hospital some hours from here
<nzoueidi> Just let us updated, we missed you and we want to hear news from you from time to another
<Kilos> of course
<nzoueidi> \o/
<Kilos> you my peeps i cant just desert you
<nzoueidi> we won't and we can't desert you too <3
<Kilos> <3
<elacheche> how are you doing Kilos ?
<Kilos> hi rwanyoike
<rwanyoike> hi Kilos,
<Kilos> im ok ty elacheche and you lad?
<rwanyoike> hope everything turned out ok. we were rooting for you @nairobilug
<Kilos> we need to wake up and promote this channel more
<Kilos> ty rwanyoike
<Kilos> im ok now but need to go for 2 more bypass ops
<elacheche> Good Kilos, just little bit busy these days :/
<Kilos> need to get fixed so i can go back to my girls
<Kilos> everyone is super busy
<Kilos> thats the new way
<rwanyoike> we're with you all the way,
<rwanyoike> promoting this channel is a hard one
<Kilos> ty, nice to know there is support from all over africa
<elacheche> It's almost 2017 Kilos.. This is always a busy & stressfull time @work..  Alsot I have exams in weeks..
<Kilos> yeah people are lazy
<Kilos> good luck with them elacheche
<rwanyoike> elacheche: you're gonna ace 'em!
<Kilos> storm brewing here so i could disappear
<elacheche> rwanyoike: I just hope that I pass x) thx Kilos :)
<Kilos> you will elacheche just apply yourself
<Kilos> be confident
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-10
<Kilos> hellooo africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-12-11
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<elacheche> o/ africa
<Kilos> o/ elacheche
<elacheche> how are you Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty lad and you
<Kilos> ?
<elacheche> good :)
<Kilos> :D
<lewix>  What's the current status of web development in Africa? I'm hiring
<lewix>  If anyone is looking for a job please message me the stack you specialize in and your current rate
<lewix> hi
#ubuntu-africa 2017-12-09
<elacheche> Hello melodie !! :)
<elacheche> How are you doing! :)
<melodie> hi elacheche !
<melodie> lot is going. you?
<elacheche> I am good :)
<melodie> great
